# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  ثبت نام و ورد به سایت با شماره موبایل

## saeedjafari

با سلام و وقت بخیر
یک فرم html دارم که برای ثبت نام و ورود به سایت به صورت زیر عمل میکنه :
ثبت نام : 
فیلد موبایل و فیلد ایمیل <<< ثبت نام و وارجاع به صفحه ورود

ورود به سایت : 
فیلد وارد کردن شماره موبایل
وقتی موبایل رو وارد میکنه کد براش ارسال میشه و میتونه وارد کنه و وارد سایت بشه

وب سرویس هم گرفتم
کد وب سرویس هم به صورت زیر هست :

<?phptry{$client = new \SoapClient('http://sms-webservice.ir/v1/v1.asmx?WSDL');
$parameters['Username'] = "0000";$parameters['PassWord'] = "0000";$parameters['SenderNumber'] = "50002060111111";$parameters['RecipientNumbers'] = array("09123456789");$parameters['MessageBodie'] = "ÊÓÊ";$parameters['Type'] = 1;$parameters['AllowedDelay'] = 0;
$res = $client->GetCredit($parameters);echo $res->GeCreditResult;$res = $client->SendMessage($parameters);foreach ($res->SendMessageResult as $r)echo $r;} catch (SoapFault $ex) {echo $ex->faultstring;}?>
با تشکر

----------

